# Feedback on my costume ( 2013 )



## Gio Alvarez (Oct 27, 2013)

need 2 posts to post image


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Mask is amazing! Great outfit too - if any criticism it may be just plain hands don't seem to fit - maybe just gloves or something.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Scary mask!!! I agree you need gloves other than that its pretty cool!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah--what bayoubrigh and spookybella said: gloves or hand make up. It was the first thing I noticed when I looked away from the cool mask. The only other thing I can think of to add would be a sling for the rifle--just makes it easier to carry and you can just let it hang if you need both hands for something.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

looks cool man ! I agree only thing I would add are some black gloves or monster hands, other then that looks perfect !


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

where are you going that they are going to let you take a gun---I think that may make a lot of people nervous...


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Minshe said:


> where are you going that they are going to let you take a gun---I think that may make a lot of people nervous...


In New York non the less, where almost everything was outlawed earlier this year. You're asking to get shot by the cops or at least hassled a lot if that isn't a plastic fake toy with an orange tip. If you think I'm kidding you should read the news a little more.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks spectacular, I would grime up the costume a bit, like he's been thru some dirt. And some gloves of some sort. Very scary.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome- gloves and blood would be the icing on the cake..


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow!! Really great costume!

You sure could scare the hell out of me!


----------

